# Flourocarbon Leaders



## 510thousandths (Feb 20, 2018)

Anyone use Flouro leaders for pike?...Just looking for some experience with them. How do they hold up, ever been cut off? 80# gtg or 100# a must have? Looking to get rid of steel leaders..they get all bent up and wonder if I can get shallower with flouro?


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

When i fished for them as a kid, we always used the least expensive 25lb mono we could find and never had many problems , we caught loads of them I think the lure plays a role we always put big trailers on everything


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I think 80lb would be more than fine with most pike lures.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I make my own 80# flourocarbon leaders. I never had a issue in 5 years. Once they get nicked up bad i replace them.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

While I lived up there, I fished for muskie using 50# - 80# fluoro leaders and never had a issue.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

I've had 80 and 100 fluro bite offs on musky, fresh leaders too no nicks. This was fly fishing which makes it easier for the flies to get inhaled. Only use wire now, never had issues.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I make my own 60lb fluoro leaders for pike. Very strong and never have been bitten off.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

triton175 said:


> I make my own 60lb fluoro leaders for pike. Very strong and never have been bitten off.


I do the same, except with 80lb test. I had two bite offs with 60lb, one of them being a trophy fish pushing 40".


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

started out with steel leaders and didn't catch much. Now I use 3 foot fluoro and never had a bite-off while trolling. I shorten them up when I throw hardware. Not sure what # strength I've been using. Probably 60.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I've landed plenty with 30lb floro in the early days, but also had clean bite offs with 80lb. 
Why risk it, the fish do not care. Anymore I almost exclusively make my own single strand leaders. Cheaper, faster, stronger, and when the start to kink up I just make more


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

I had a nice pike slice my 80 clean.


----------



## 510thousandths (Feb 20, 2018)

Sounding link I will stick to wire.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I use 120 lb. floro for musky. Haven’t caught a pike yet.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I tie my own 80 pound leaders for pike and muskies. Never had an issue.


----------

